# Nature Haiku



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

cold weather pansies
bring color to the front porch
welcome before spring​


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

secrets of the sea
that we may never behold
camera captured​


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

each little puppy
grows quickly in loving home
making things better​


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

living near tall pines
elegant sages in time
freshening the air​


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

butterfly gardens
everywhere upon the earth
unparalleled joy
​


----------



## deannalw (Mar 24, 2022)

Bravo!

Beautiful.

The only way my flowers look that sweet is if I get fake ones.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 24, 2022)

Erf you be dyin
Climate change be killin fools
Spontaneous combustion


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 24, 2022)

Muvah Erf alert
Indians swimming in trash
Apocalypse....word?


----------



## beautress (Mar 24, 2022)

this morning's movie,
Unsinkable Molly Brown
true love conquers angst













​


----------



## beautress (Mar 26, 2022)

harbingers of spring
american goldfinches
sweetness delivered
​


----------



## beautress (Mar 26, 2022)

aviaries blue
beauty of flight or while still
birds of a feather


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

light-hearted white puffs
that we call cumulus clouds
play sun hide and seek​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

stratus clouds hang low
hug horizons far away
like fog but higher​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

stratocumulus
honeycomb clouds above earth
divided by blue​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

altocumulus
thumbnails of sheep woolen fluffs
dotting skies in mass​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

dark nimbostratus
frequently bring on the rain
quenching thirst for all​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

altostratus sheets
translucent, sheer, high, mystic
light-revealing orbs​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

ice crystal cirrus
white whisp formation like birds
like curly hair locks​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

cirrocumulus
high in frozen altitudes
cloudlet alignments​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

cirrostratus clouds
transparent veils, moon or sun
halo refractions​


----------



## beautress (Mar 28, 2022)

credits: 10 Basic Types of Clouds and How to Recognize Them

cumulonimbus
jet stream cauliflowers grow 
into thunderstorms​


----------



## beautress (Mar 29, 2022)

back to the garden
row after row of good things
beautiful harvest


----------



## beautress (Mar 30, 2022)

rainy day morning
round trip in stratus cloud's wake
clammy wet weather​


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2022)

precious animals,
giraffes are so lovable
with magnetic looks​


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2022)

animal kingdom
often more playful than not
with a touch of love​


----------



## beautress (Mar 31, 2022)

children learn good things
when they are taken to zoos
curiosities









​


----------



## beautress (Apr 2, 2022)

planting a rose bush
dug up by mischievous pup
slim chance to make it




Shreveport rose
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

Outdoor Symphonies
(street music)


ode to joy vibrates
on the street beneath the sun
everyone loves it​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

in sao paulo
bolero music appears
in lovingkind sounds​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

casper, wyoming
has outdoor symphonies
summer night delight​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

the casper troopers
perform in short summer show
dark vibes of covid​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

sam houston bearcat
plays on galena park field
and "they will rock you"​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

one more for the road
fightin' texas aggie band
does their halftime drill

​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

visually sound
The Swiss Top Secret Drum Corp
so entertaining​


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2022)

lantana blossoms
beautiful in many shades
heating up summer





















​


----------



## beautress (Apr 9, 2022)

pretty carnations
sweetest aromatic friend
beauty and romance







 

















​


----------



## beautress (Apr 12, 2022)

Haiku For Red Rock Canyon National Conservation Area Near Las Vegas, NV​











beautiful red rock
canyonlands, Nevada's gem
succulent nature


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

wisteria tree
old as the hills by a lake
Kawachi, Japan





 

 





​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

pretty waterfalls
one of many in Iceland
under northern lights


Goðafoss waterfall, Iceland​Goðafoss is one of the hundreds of show-stopping waterfalls Iceland is blessed with. And though it isn't the island's highest waterfall—that would be Morsarfoss at over 787 feet—or most powerful (the thundering Dettifoss), Goðafoss, has, within its swirling waters, its own story to tell.

An Icelandic legend holds that in 1000 CE, a well-respected pagan priest and chieftain named Thorgeir Thorkelsson was tasked with deciding if Iceland was to become a Christian nation or if it would continue to worship the ancient Nordic gods. The peace of the island was at stake, with fierce advocates on each side. Thorgeir decided in favor of Christianity, but with the caveat that those who chose to continue to recognize the old gods would not be punished so long as they converted. This tale, likely created in the 19th century, says that after Thorgeir converted to Christianity he returned to his home near Goðafoss and hurled his statues of the Norse gods into the falls, which is said to have angered the old gods so much that they split the waterfall in two. However the falls came to be, we'll just admire the result, especially when they're illuminated by the green glow of the northern lights.


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

sweet cape may warbler
music to ear in their warmth
ever so lovely




Small warbler with sharp bill that is very slightly downcurved. Plumages variable. Bright adult males are yellow below with black streaks, orange cheek patch, and white patch on wing. Dullest immature females are entirely gray with indistinct streaking below, usually with a hint of paler neck sides and greenish edges to wing feathers. Breeds in boreal forest of far northern U.S. and Canada. Winters in the Caribbean and Central America. Even in migration, shows a heavy preference for spruce trees.
Song recording here:


			https://ebird.org/species/camwar
		

Also here:




__





						Search Results
					

Search Results




					www.birds.cornell.edu


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

friendly mountain bird
found looking down from fencepole
Mountain Bluebirds rock














​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

summer tanagers
beautiful birds of summer
precious eye candy


​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

what bird is singing?
woodpecker or cardinal?
can we ever know?
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

in this video
red-headed woodpecker sings
just so you will smile
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

cardinals singing
may not sound like flying high
when at the feeder
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

four different calls
of the Northern Cardinal
for four occasions

​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

can you guess the calls
of only twenty species,
ornithologists?
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

Maryland's state bird,
Baltimore Oriole sings
with a golden glint

​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

bard of many songs
flies high and seldom show fear;
Northern Monkingbird

​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

bird identity
can take a lifetime to know
which bird sings what song


Save for when you have 2 hours to kill in a relaxing way... 👼​


----------



## beautress (Apr 20, 2022)

The study of birds, as you may know is Ornithology. Here are some favorite links:

Cornell Bird Lab, "Merlin" bird identity (what's the bird?): you tube birdsong identification:
Merlin is designed to be a birding coach for bird watchers at every level. Merlin asks you the same questions that an expert birder would ask to help solve a mystery bird sighting. Notice that date and location are Merlin’s first and most important questions. It takes years of experience in the field to know what species are expected at a given location and date. Merlin shares this knowledge with you based on more than 800 million sightings submitted to eBird from birders around the world.​
Audubon Society (environment for birds, loving birds, listening to birds, identifying birds by color, size, noises, songs, calls....etc.)





						Identifying Birds
					






					www.audubon.org
				



Too complex to start with 800 North American birds? 'kayyy --------- Start with this page: Get to Know These 20 Common Birds​​I fell in love with Audubon bird calanders and stuff over 10 years ago. You can't beat the 365 pictures you will get when you get the bird calendar every year is different...​And I'm not a salesman, but anything you get from their store goes to saving and teaching birds...  *Marketplace*​I save the calendars. They're big, beautiful, informative, absolutely enlightening, okay, okay.. enough. Just go look! ​My fave below:​


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2022)

Indian Ocean
brings mankind true eye candy
in banded pipefish
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 27, 2022)

freshwater pipefish
Africa, Indonesia
many locations

















​


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

colorful seahorse
frequent visitor close to shore
charming carnivore




 















						Seahorse - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

pipefish relative
giving birth job for a male
with two thousand colts
​


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

named "hippocamus"
"horse caterpillar" science
50 meals a day

More here: Seahorse Facts | The Seahorse Trust












						Unravelling The Seahorse - Underwater360
					

Seahorses are an elusive species that turn divers giddy with excitement. But what is it about them that fascinates people so much? It’s not a horse of course  Seahorses are unusual little marine creatures that belong to the fish family …




					www.uw360.asia


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

other relatives
family _"Syngnathidae"_
multiple life forms

the male's existence
dwells for life: one square meter
seahorse homebodies


​


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

leafy sea dragons
capture imaginations
in the seven seas

weedy sea dragons
even more cousins than known
Great Barrier Reef
















__





						Weedy Sea Dragon - Seahorse Facts and Information
					

One of the popular species of seahorses is the Weedy Sea Dragon. It can blend in very well to the surroundings.




					www.seahorseworlds.com
				




Great oceanographer here: Seahorses and Pipefish – Blane Perun's TheSea.​


----------



## beautress (Apr 28, 2022)

unbelievable
undersea phenomenae
the butterfly fish






















						Top 27 World's Most Beautiful Fish For Your Large Aquarium
					

If you’re thinking about starting an aquarium habitat in your home, you may have found yourself overwhelmed by the sheer volume of choices when it comes to choosing inhabitants for your tank. Click here and consider these 27 Most Beautiful Fish for your large aquarium




					iere.org


----------



## Ropey (May 4, 2022)

Scatter on layer
by layer, with eight-layers
of cherry blossoms


----------



## beautress (May 4, 2022)

nails being hammered
shaking the air foundations
 waterproofing roof​


----------



## beautress (Jun 8, 2022)

Miss Song is calling
whining and fussing a lot
out in the darkness​


----------



## beautress (Jun 10, 2022)

ants at the front gate
feasted on swollen ankles
suicide stingers​


----------



## beautress (Jun 10, 2022)

dear doctor mary
infected allergic eyes
antibiotics

​


----------



## beautress (Jun 15, 2022)

cheerful sunflowers
charm comers to the front porch
with their hula dance​


----------



## beautress (Jun 16, 2022)

lovely hot weather
makes the grass green after rain
but browns it when dry​


----------



## beautress (Jun 17, 2022)

solitary soul
sans loving acquaintances
heaven awaits one​


----------



## beautress (Jun 19, 2022)

cigars, cigarettes
makes for perfect allergy
ahhh, a-choo, achoo!​


----------



## beautress (Jun 19, 2022)

ever a strange dream
gray staircases everywhere
ending at high walls

climbing, descending
finally one had a hall
filled with strange children

there was no talking
silence as big as the sky
avoiding contact

escape was futile
back to staircases below
no escape to truck

eye-open darkness
ankles no longer swollen
sweetness in escape​


----------



## beautress (Jun 21, 2022)

gentle evening sky
follows another warm day
in the summertime​


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

a lovely blue fence
surrounds the west pasture's grass,
one spreading live oak​


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

in the morning cool
air conditioner assist
bay window to world​


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

horrible people
screaming deadly epithets
at other people​


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

online language course
learning around working clock
Spanish counterpane​


----------



## beautress (Jun 25, 2022)

kenny's sunflowers
beautiful golden yellows
after his passing​


----------



## beautress (Jul 4, 2022)

blazing hot outside
cooler is pleasant indoors
bless the bay window​


----------



## beautress (Jul 8, 2022)

swish, swish of sprinkler
summer grass getting a drink
from out of the well​


----------



## beautress (Jul 8, 2022)

lo, pretty red rose
in summer's season of joy
sings love eternal​


----------



## beautress (Jul 10, 2022)

friend lost puppy, pig
was it snakebite or the heat?
hottest day of year​


----------



## beautress (Jul 14, 2022)

antelope canyon
where rocks resemble fabric
in lively colors


----------



## beautress (Jul 15, 2022)

the sound of silence
broken by surprise from clouds
sonorous thunder
​


----------



## beautress (Jul 15, 2022)

sidious lightning
burns down a forest of trees
Zephyr's ignition​


----------



## beautress (Jul 15, 2022)

enigmatic swan
beauteous and elegant
fortunate viewers


----------



## beautress (Jul 19, 2022)

photograph review
of images in the sky
wondrous but daunting


----------



## beautress (Jul 21, 2022)

who is awakened
by light left on in the night
that needs turning off?​


----------



## beautress (Jul 23, 2022)

nidging near and far
found on "latest earthquakes" map
at usgs​







						Latest Earthquakes
					






					earthquake.usgs.gov


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2022)

playing together,
synonymous with mischief
puppies make you laugh

​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2022)

doggies are playful
and cheerful do they make homes
bring on the chew toys

​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2022)

today, west Texas
had a 4 point 5 earthquake
early this morning









						Latest Earthquakes
					






					earthquake.usgs.gov
				





​


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2022)

oh my achin' back
doggie's been naughty today
guilty looks when blamed

​


----------



## beautress (Aug 12, 2022)

thou loveliest pink
as roses bloom all summer
when fed and watered


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2022)

sunlight filters through
woodlands that stretch heavenwards
atmospheric rays 



​


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2022)

boreal forests
grace northern mountains and hills
animal heaven


----------



## beautress (Aug 17, 2022)

streams to trinity
give great egrets breeding grounds
before migrations
























​


----------



## beautress (Aug 22, 2022)

to refract the heat
oak trees stitch branches of leaves 
green lace umbrellas




​


----------



## beautress (Aug 26, 2022)

vociferous words
spoken by opposition
seem to locate mud​


----------



## beautress (Aug 27, 2022)

caring for others
 tasting salt when someone cries
sensibility​


----------



## beautress (Aug 27, 2022)

Some say that beauty
is concentrated rarely
in unique places:

​


----------



## beautress (Sep 5, 2022)

in the dark of night
there is a solace in prayer
for God's peace on earth​


----------



## beautress (Sep 6, 2022)

environment quiz:
why do solar farms kill birds?
they are bird graveyards​*








						Why Do Solar Farms Kill Birds? Call in the AI Bird Watcher
					

Solar facilities kill tens of thousands of birds every year, and no one is quite sure why. An artificial-intelligence-powered birder is on the case.




					www.wired.com
				



*​


----------



## beautress (Sep 6, 2022)

birds befriend forests,
control tree-killing insects,
leave fertilizer​


----------



## beautress (Sep 6, 2022)

friends of the forest
sounds of birdsong fill the air
nature's symphony


​


----------



## beautress (Sep 6, 2022)

in the rainforest
birds of a colorful wing
grace the air with song

​


----------



## beautress (Sep 6, 2022)

unseen birds' lovesongs
flourish near great waterfalls
up in the mountains

​


----------



## beautress (Sep 6, 2022)

swallows at sunrise
twitter their song of new day
in air exercise




historic visit
to San Juan Capistrano
when swallows return

​


----------



## beautress (Sep 13, 2022)

red-winged blackbird flight
may take one's breath somewhat short
seen in lovely sun


----------



## beautress (Sep 26, 2022)

sandpipers favor
lakeside, beaches, or at pond
in shallow waters

sandpipers flying
seems like good fortune to see
beauty on the wing


----------



## beautress (Sep 29, 2022)

the beauty of God
aesthetic environment
human heart and soul​


----------



## beautress (Oct 1, 2022)

in the music wild
MacAuley Library Sounds
songs of many birds


More here: Snapshot of Sound Celebrates Macaulay Library’s 90th Year​


----------



## beautress (Oct 9, 2022)

At the zoo's entrance,
bird art set in beveled frames
amazed attendees​


----------



## beautress (Oct 13, 2022)

oxygen tank room
in hospital far away
important other. 
😞​


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2022)

the flu and covid
attenuate over time
man's anathema​


----------



## beautress (Oct 22, 2022)

sweet newborn puppies
squeal and complain one minute
then they fall asleep​


----------



## beautress (Oct 29, 2022)

first day of eyesight
nine puppies; one who can see
next comes much mischief

Miss Songie's nine puppies are much like Jack Russell Terriers:
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 16, 2022)

on time for breakfast
nine newborns feed-fight at once
mama dog slumbers

romping and jumping
claiming imbibing stations
not a quiet time

new life has wonders
know-nothings know how to eat
_without_ instructions
​


----------



## beautress (Nov 16, 2022)

eyes now wide-open,
teeth sprouting through small pink gums
weaning may be soon

nine challengers fuss
learning to cavil and grouse
constant sibling brawls

squawking and yapping
airing their puerile soapbox
such _serious_ feuds

​


----------



## beautress (Nov 25, 2022)

the warmth of summer
picnics by umbrageous tree
burgers, lemonade​


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2022)

sweet little puppies
born October seventeenth
each of them too cute

all of them resting
under or on each other
unbelievable!​


----------



## beautress (Nov 30, 2022)

deer quail and squirrels
think magnolia trees are snacks
possums, turkeys too​


----------



## beautress (Dec 24, 2022)

driving up mountains
may take some tortuous trails
of sharp hairpin turns​


----------



## beautress (Dec 24, 2022)

nine growing puppies
playing their boxing fight games
no wins or losses​


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 24, 2022)

Dog poo on my shoe
The stink reaches my nose first
Before I slip and fall
​


----------



## beautress (Dec 29, 2022)

cold freeze went away
Indian summer broke in
melting Jack Frost's work​


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2022)

nine precious puppies
october seventeenth birth
robust ruffians!
❤️ 🦴❤️​


----------



## beautress (Jan 2, 2023)

give away puppies
now three have owners and home
to love and to guard
❤️🦴❤️​


----------



## beautress (Jan 2, 2023)

friend in hospital
emphysema taking breath
will not stop smoking 

​


----------



## beautress (Sunday at 6:38 AM)

avocado green
not just one more pretty face
healing for the eyes









						12 health benefits of avocado
					

Avocados contain many vitamins, minerals, and healthy fats. Here, learn 12 health benefits of avocados, including immune support and weight management.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## beautress (Monday at 9:24 PM)

puppy called Spotty
kept sleeping when he was called
taught us he is deaf
❤️❤️

it isn't too hard
to give Spotty sev'ral hugs
because he is loved

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️​


----------

